# Hut Fountin pen Nib ID



## Dieseldoc (Mar 14, 2018)

Was given big box of Hut Pen kit from my good friend who pass way by his wife.
Have several kits of fountain pen-roller ball that have pets missing. However I have lot of nibs sections that I want t use for kitless FP.
Unable to ID thread size or pitch. Contacted Hut without any response.
Any suggestions .
Charlie


----------



## magpens (Mar 14, 2018)

Have a look here: Pen and Pencil Kits-hutproducts.com

However, it is very unusual for vendors of pen kits to sell individual parts for those pens.

In order to identify the thread size, use a pair of calipers to measure the outside diameter of the threads.  In order to identify the pitch use a thread gauge available at many tool hardware (or related) stores (but probably not Home Depot or Lowes).


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 14, 2018)

This can be a hit or miss project, but I have taken nuts and bolts to a real hardware store and went through their nuts and bolts section until I got them all matched up.  This is for repairing machinery, usually trying to upgrade bolts because the Chinese factory stuff was substandard.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Mar 15, 2018)

*Hut Fountain pen  Nib ID*

After looking and looking around I found that the Hut Nib is a  Heritance #6.Found that  Silver pen parts had a tap for the  #6 nib.
Place order and waiting!!!!!!


----------

